# Game 4: Heat @ Spurs (11/7/07 8:00 PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

* Wednesday, November 7th, 2007 | 8:00 pm | ESPN/Sun Sports *









*@*









*Team Records* 

Miami Heat (0-3)
San Antonio Spurs (3-1)


*Starting Lineups*

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ricky_davis/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Smush Parker
 Alonzo Mourning 
 Penny Hardaway
Mark Blount
Alexander Johnson
Joel Anthony 
Earl Barron
Chris Quinn 
Daequan Cook​


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shock the world!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

^^^Don't get blown out 

But seriously, I think we've always matched up well with the Spurs when Shaq plays, mainly because Tim Duncan doesn't really flop on Shaq. So, I'd look for Shaq to have his best game so far. I'd say 19/10. The Spurs played tonight, so we'll be much more rested than they are. It's not impossible...just not probable.

OT: Bulls are 0-4. Who saw that coming? I like the Celtics more than the Bulls, so I wouldn't mind seeing them get the #1 seed instead of the Bulls. Thoughts?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

why is it that im not looking forward to this game?


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> why is it that im not looking forward to this game?


I'm with you lol...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah I'd probably be a fool to take time out of my life to watch this one! I got class untill 10 pm anway..(i probably would've watched it anyway and probably will come home and turn my tv set on right away...)


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

DemonaL said:


> I'm with you lol...


i dont think i can bear to watch. its an onslaught coming our way.:wahmbulance::rocket::dead:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Its the first game since Det I get to watch

so I am looking forward to it. Hopefully we can pull out a win, but its unlikely at SA. At least make it close Miami


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky for 3! Finley answers with a long, contested 2. Oberto's on Shaq.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill with the steal. Dorell with the dunk!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill drills the pullup! Heat 7 Spurs 2!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dorell drives into Oberto...blocking foul!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How was that not a foul on Duncan?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq misses from 2 inches away with Oberto on him. Parker makes the fingerroll.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq draws foul #2 on Oberto (I think). He banks in the first FT!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

O'Neal's first bank shot free throw of the season


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> How was that not a foul on Duncan?


I didn't notice. Lane violation on the 2nd FT!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Drills the 2nd! We just got burned by a full court press. Shaq got hammered by Duncan.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq is moving very well early on.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq with the swish! :lol:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dorell gets fouled on the J. Duncan's got 2 fouls!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dorell goes 1-2 from the line. Heat 11 Spurs 8.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Parker looked like he got hit by a brick wall


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gotta get these rebounds.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We have no way of guarding Tony Parker.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill makes a layup.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Manu with the airball. Parker drills a 3 with the shot clock at 2. We seriously can't guard him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Gotta get these rebounds.


Yup. Cant give them too many 2nd chances.

Plus you just know Pop got on them for getting outrebounded by 20 yesterday.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Manu with the airball. Parker drills a 3 with the shot clock at 2. We seriously can't guard him.


Well, Wade can guard him 

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/od3Z46t3xY8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/od3Z46t3xY8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

WTF Manu just hit UD in the eye. No foul.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Tony Parker with the airball. Shot clock violation. Heat ball!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq has missed two easy shots. That can't happen.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky was in the paint and not on Manu because....Duncan needed a double team from the bench?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible ball control for Miami the past 3 possesions.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Way too many TOs.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Blount with the J from JWill. Timeout Spurs. Spurs 20 Heat 15.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Blount with another J! How about we actually guard the perimeter? Bonner for 3. JWill with the layup!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill passes to...Pat Riley :sadbanana: 

Penny's in the game! :banana:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NIce layup by Smush.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Smush to the rim for the layup! Heat 21 Spurs 23!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Barry with the vicious steal.

Manu at the line. Misses the 1st. Hits the 2nd.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Smush with a nice pass to Zo for the hook shot.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Two fouls on us within 3 seconds.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Duncan gets triple teamed...not necessary. Barry drills the 3.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky travels while trying to feed Zo.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Blount got swarmed. We're missing a lot of easy baskets.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq makes the very difficult layup after missing the easy ones. Blount fouls Duncan (Blount can't guard Duncan). Hopefully UD will be back after the commercial.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

We need to attack Duncan on every offensive possesion. No reason why Shaq doesn't touch the rock.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny had a nice pass into the post to Blount. If Penny can do that for Shaq, he'll score everytime. I'm pretty happy with Penny. Plus, it's great to pair him up with Shaq again


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD40 said:


> We need to attack Duncan on every offensive possesion. No reason why Shaq doesn't touch the rock.


Ricky and Smush are jacking up 3's like crazy. Who do they think they are? Matt Bonner? :lol:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD with the bucket! Penny had a nice pass into Shaq. Shaq did a good job avoiding the foul. How did Elson make that?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq just got drilled by Duncan. Who got the foul?

Shaq makes the 1st FT.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dorell tried to lean in for the foul like Wade  (He bricked)


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq with the layup! Great pass by Penny!!! Time out Spurs! Heat 30 Spurs 31!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like we spent a lot of time working on our passing to Shaq when he's fronted in the post in practice. He's getting a lot of easy chances because of it tonight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny has some amazing passing skills. I think he'll be a night to night rotation player, even after Wade comes back. That means we'll go 9 deep. Blount will probably get some minutes too. 10 deep? Would Riles allow that?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Celtics 77 Nuggets 38 at halftime  

I picked the Bulls to win to have the best record. I'm officially changing my pick to the Celtics. Shaq misses the layup.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD with the J as the clock winds down! Heat up 1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice shot by Haslem.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq commits his first foul on a reach in. He's gotta stop doing that. Spurs can't make any FTs.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Lane Violation after Finley told the official that we commited one? Lame.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dorell missed Shaq when he was wide open. 3 second violation on Shaq. Duncan alley oop. Spurs up 34-32.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Nice drive by UD!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny...to UD for the basket!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq with his 2nd. At least this time he pwned Manu. Take him out. Put Zo in so he doesn't get his 3rd.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Haha Manu won't go in there on Shaq again


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Zo's in - good. Spurs are 5-10 from the FT line.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill with the sweet J.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Goaltending my ***. That's an AWFUL call!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Goal tending?!? Horrible call!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Leads to a TO on our end because of the momentum shift. :curse:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Good defense. We should be leading right now, but I'll take 38-39.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Penny to end the half.

Great D so far for Miami. But we should have the lead right now because of that horrible goaltending call.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Haslem is such an animal, it's amazing how much better he has gotten since he entered the league


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

39-38 at the half?! the 90's is in da house!

i bet Popovich and Riley left to their locker room with a hard-on. this is just exactly what they want to see.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> 39-38 at the half?! the 90's is in da house!
> 
> i bet Popovich and Riley left to their locker room with a hard-on. this is just exactly what they want to see.


:lol: That's great.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Well, Wade can guard him
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/od3Z46t3xY8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/od3Z46t3xY8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


i cant wait to see what the Heat can due with Wade in the lineup:biggrin:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> :lol: That's great.


its true! theyre one of the few ppl in the NBA that appreciate what it means to play defense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I was thinking of that game when John Barry was talking about how Tony Parker never gets his layups blocked. He obviously didnt watch that game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD draws the charge! Shaq-a-lack-a-boom!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diesel!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow at that dunk


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

HB said:


> Wow at that dunk


See! He's not done


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq with the hook!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Where's the defensively intensity?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Holy crap! That's an offensive foul! Wow. I like that call


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ricky's got to do something on offense tonight if we're gonna win.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Overdribbling on our part. Shaq/UD can guard Duncan one on one. How about we start doubling Parker? JWill can't guard him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

OK changed my mind. Shaq can't guard him but UD can.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st Parker and now Ginobili is going off.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I don't get why we triple team Duncan. He wasn't scoring aginst the double, and neither was anyone else. UD with a nice drive.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Crap-o. Manu again. Smush with a good jumper.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill with 4 fouls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 steal in a row for UD.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD and Zo sandwiched Duncan. Heat down 8.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky for 3!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10-0 run for Miami


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We lost another 2 points because no one jumped for that last rebound. Only down 7, and Heat ball to start the 4th. Let's go Heat!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Ricky D ain't trying to the Ol' Man Mourning


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Elson has 8/9. That's unacceptable.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Ricky D ain't trying to the Ol' Man Mourning


Huh? Ricky was slashing very well. Hopefully he'll get even better at that once he learns the plays we run for Wade.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Huh? Ricky was slashing very well. Hopefully he'll get even better at that once he learns the plays we run for Wade.


Ricky with the tough fadeaway!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Elson has 8/9. That's unacceptable.


Dudes making fade away jumpers and hitting his open shots. And his offensive rebounding is killing us.

Davis heating up.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I don't like Smush at PG next to Ricky. Next to Wade should work, but not two scorers in the backcourt.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ricky D is good, but idk if hes enough to carry a team..And i wonder if he'll be good once wade comes back, not saying that he wont but just wondering if hes one of those guys that needs the ball in his hands a lot...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Huh? Ricky was slashing very well. Hopefully he'll get even better at that once he learns the plays we run for Wade.


Zo was saying something to him & he just truned away, I'm the only one saw that? It wasnt' any hate behind it....


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ouch looks like Barry got hurt. I'm sorry to see that. I think as Heat fans we appreciate the Spurs more than any other team in the league.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Zo was saying something to him & he just truned away, I'm the only one saw that? It wasnt' any hate behind it....


I didn't notice that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Ricky D is good, but idk if hes enough to carry a team..And i wonder if he'll be good once wade comes back, not saying that he wont but just wondering if hes one of those guys that needs the ball in his hands a lot...


He'll be a solid instant offense type of player off the bench once Wade comes back. He's also shown to be a good spot up 3 pt shooter so that would work well next to Wade.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

See, this is the 2nd game that Blount has started isoing in the 4th. That really makes me :curse:

No more Blount in the 4th...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Riley waited too long to put Shaq and JWill back in the game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Seriously. 3 straight shots for Blount what the heck? He will have absolutely killed any chance we would've had to get back into 2 out of the 4 games we've played this year. First the Detroit game. Now this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We've lost all momentum from that 3rd quarter run. This offense cant come back from a 15 pt deficit this late in the game, especially against this team.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Agreed. But Blount messed cost us 6 points.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

smush really is a worthless player. i guess anything is better than Shimmy.

i know Blount has range, but my goodness, can he stop shooting from so far way?

edit: Penny is another worthless player


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

:dead:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> smush really is a worthless player. i guess anything is better than Shimmy.
> 
> i know Blount has range, but my goodness, can he stop shooting from so far way?
> 
> edit: Penny is another worthless player


Agree. Agree. And severely disagree. Penny's done a lot of good out there. A lot of good. Smush hasn't done much, and Blount's been more negative than positive.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Has Quinn played? i think hes deserved that 2nd string PG. smush should stay as 3rd---of be used as a guy for garbage minutes


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Agree. Agree. And severely disagree. Penny's done a lot of good out there. A lot of good. Smush hasn't done much, and Blount's been more negative than positive.


ok, so Penny had a good moment. but 95% of the time, hes like a dead man walking


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Did UD trip?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> ok, so Penny had a good moment. but 95% of the time, hes like a dead man walking


Have you been watching the same game that I've been watching? Penny has 5 points, 4 rebounds, 4 assists, and 3 steals with only 1 TO on 2-5 shooting and 1-2 from 3. He's been a calming force out there, and we're +4 with him out on the court. Penny's had a great game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> Has Quinn played? i think hes deserved that 2nd string PG. smush should stay as 3rd---of be used as a guy for garbage minutes


Nope, we havent seen either Quinn or Cook. He must not like their inexperience against such a veteran laden team.

We're probably gonna continue seeing Smush ewven if he's struggling. He's making too much money to be sitting on the bench. As Ira has been saying in his blog, December 15 cant come soon enough.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> Has Quinn played? i think hes deserved that 2nd string PG. smush should stay as 3rd---of be used as a guy for garbage minutes


He hasn't played. And without DWade, I think we should play Quinn instead of Smush. Once Wade gets back, I think Smush will make a good Damon Jones type PG with less shooting and more athleticism.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

What's up with JWill's FT shooting. He's missed a few times this year.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Have you been watching the same game that I've been watching? Penny has 5 points, 4 rebounds, 4 assists, and 3 steals with only 1 TO on 2-5 shooting and 1-2 from 3. He's been a calming force out there, and we're +4 with him out on the court. Penny's had a great game.


its too bad i missed the part where he was productive. everytime i seem him play, its a TO, or he snails his way through the court.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny for 3! 

EDIT: MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Interesting lineup. Dorell at the 4 and UD at 5.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Nope, we havent seen either Quinn or Cook. He must not like their inexperience against such a veteran laden team.
> 
> We're probably gonna continue seeing Smush ewven if he's struggling. He's making too much money to be sitting on the bench. As Ira has been saying in his blog, December 15 cant come soon enough.


thats just what i dont get. how do you expect these guys to get "experience" if you dont play them? i know experience is important, but ****, its a ****ing game of basketball not rocket science


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Jeez can we contain Francisco Elson please?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

ESPN had to get that "Eva" plug


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> thats just what i dont get. how do you expect these guys to get "experience" if you dont play them? i know experience is important, but ****, its a ****ing game of basketball not rocket science


Well, I dont know if thats the reason why thats the reason they're not playing. Just my guess. Im sure we'll find out why they didnt play tonight and Smush, who by all reports, was in Rileys doghouse did.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

OK I do dislike Elson.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smush with a Toine like miss...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Smush with a Toine like miss...


Smush is the new Shimmy--except he can't do the shimmy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I kinda expected us to lose this one, so im not that upset - still sucks though. Nice to see Penny have some effect on the game, id say this is the perfect kinda of game for him to make an impact. I dont expect him to play very much against Phoenix...thatd be a disaster. The rebounding was horrid, Shaq needs to get more then 3 boards if we are gonna be in a game, and he still hasnt topped 20 points which is quite suprising. Haslem was Haslem, JWill is still consistently average at this point - he plays a good half, then thats it. Dorell was quiet - didnt build on his momentum from the Bobcats game which is unfortunate - perhaps the Phoenix game will be more up his alley as far as game style goes. Ricky had his moments...i dunno, it just feels like we've played this game before - its been the same thing every game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

0-4 but look at the bright side, we're now 1 game closer to Wade's return.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny finished with 8-5-4-3! He's a rotation player IMO. Blount isn't though, at least to me.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> 0-4 but look at the bright side, we're now 1 game closer to Wade's return.


in typical Heat fashion, we'll make a run in mid-season. so im not that worried....yet


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Penny finished with 8-5-4-3! He's a rotation player IMO. Blount isn't though, at least to me.


the thing with blount is that he needs to stop camping by the 3 pint line. hes tall enough to grab rebounds, and a good enough shooter to hit the mid-range shot. we need him to be Doleac and play smart like him


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> the thing with blount is that he needs to stop camping by the 3 pint line. hes tall enough to grab rebounds, and a good enough shooter to hit the mid-range shot. we need him to be Doleac and play smart like him


But Blount has never been a good rebounder. He just seems a little slow. He's got Jason Kapono's midrange shot, and nothing else really.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> But Blount has never been a good rebounder. He just seems a little slow. He's got Jason Kapono's midrange shot, and nothing else really.


i cant believe you compared Blount with Kapono--especially the shooting.

my point is he's better off playing inside the arc.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Blount just has to stop taking stupid shots


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> i cant believe you compared Blount with Kapono--especially the shooting.
> 
> my point is he's better off playing inside the arc.


From midrange, I think they shoot similar percentages. They're both mediocre rebounders/defenders. And Neither can really create their own shot. Kapono was a better shooter, but from midrange Blount so far has shot better. I don't think a comparison of their midrange games is that far off.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ricky Davis looks real good. Big upgrade over Toine. He's gonna be twice as good as he is now when Wade can create for him. Right now he's like the #1 scoring option and that's no good for him.

Dissapointed with the hustle of this team, and the lack of ball movement at times which usually results in a long scoring drought.

I think we'll turn it around soon after wade gets back and we start clicking more on offense. I expect to be at least 5 games over .500 by the AS break.

It felt like a moral victory since we even hang with the spurs with our star missing, but I really think we had a chance to win this one.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Heated said:


> Ricky Davis looks real good. Big upgrade over Toine. He's gonna be twice as good as he is now when Wade can create for him. Right now he's like the #1 scoring option and that's no good for him.
> 
> Dissapointed with the hustle of this team, and the lack of ball movement at times which usually results in a long scoring drought.
> 
> ...


I agree. I also think it's important that we're not getting blown out of games like last year (No Toine and GP)!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What the hell is Riley doing?!?!

Why did Haslem only get 33 minutes tonight when he only had 1 foul? Mark Blount KILLED our team AGAIN just like he did against Detroit. Why the hell is Riley playing Blount major minutes in these 4th quarters.

Riley needs to get his head out of his ***. And I agree with Flash is the Future, Quinn needs to be playing now because he is way more productive than Smush. Smush can be good with Wade out there but right now we need Quinn's production.

2/4 games ruined by Mark Blount isolation plays in the 4th quarter. 33 minutes for Haslem when he went for 10 and 9. What a joke.

Penny played great but his major glaring weakness is his rebounding. He doesn't even move for rebounds and he gave up several offensive ones.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Good post. Though, Penny did get 4 boards in 20 minutes. He's not going to jump over people to grab them, but he seems to be pretty good at being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Good post. Though, Penny did get 4 boards in 20 minutes. He's not going to jump over people to grab them, but he seems to be pretty good at being in the right place at the right time.


Yeah i really dont think Penny wil hurt this team, if somthing he'll help, hes not selfish or anythig...


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I like what I saw from Penny last night to be honest. He was getting Shaq the ball nicely deep in the paint. The trio of Wade Shaq and Davis is going to be pretty potent when Wade comes back


----------

